
It's a great time to start a business - bootload
http://37signals.com/svn/archives2/its_a_great_time_to_start_a_business.php
======
gyro_robo
RE: Caterina, it's funny when people write articles saying not to do what they
did. I'm sure there were even more compelling post-bubble lists for why people
shouldn't start web businesses in Canada, which obviously didn't stop her.

Of course if you always tell people they'll fail, you'll be right 90% of the
time, but you'll also miss every single success.

When it comes to your own start-up succeeding, like Mark Cuban says, you only
need to be right _once_.

------
lindsayrgwatt
I totally agree with this. Think about how much it cost to start a business
even seven years ago: you had to buy servers and dev tools, etc.

Now you can test an idea for a few thousand dollars and a couple of weeks time
by a few people; the market will tell you if it works or not and you're off.

If it doesn't work, who cares-at least you tried and didn't waste too long at
it.

